# Grand Valley Map?



## jpflumjr (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone have/know of a map of the Grand Valley lakes in Indian Hill? I just discovered this place recently and want to learn more about good places to fish it. 

Thanks!


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.ci.indian-hill.oh.us/grandvalley/grandvalley.aspx


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Don't you have to be a resident? Or can you pay for a daily pass?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpflumjr (Aug 6, 2012)

247: I couldn't find a map of the lake(s) on that site, nor from any Google searches. Do you know of one? 

Matulemj: The requirements are that you need to get Indian Hill water service, not necessarily only an Indian Hill resident.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

There are no fish in Grand Valley....


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

TIC said:


> There are no fish in Grand Valley....


I live right down the road never fished it well take that back went in one night a long time ago when it was still owned by the gravel company didnt catch anything i think it gets to much pressure even though it is somewhat private. My sister has a gate card but never use it I will stick to the Lmr an the Ohio River watch out for the asian carp see my post!


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 26, 2011)

gvp has incredible fishing. i've been looking for a map too and have considered using my cheapo fish-finder to do a sketch. i know of some hotspots from both shore and canoe--not hard to find with such clear water there.

i've seen hundreds of bluegill (and have heard of some slabs being pulled from there), have seen a perch or two (my buddy pulled out a 12+ incher once on a rage tail baby craw), a TON of huge carp, and I routinely slay the largemouth out of there. about a month ago i pulled a personal best 20 incher (5+ lb?) from the depths on a drop shotted wacky rigged worm. i didn't even realize how big it was until i caught a ~2lber on the next cast and shrugged it off as "small".

bottom line, lots of fish in there. doesn't take too much to find them. PM me for advice if you get stuck.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 26, 2011)

also, rumor has it there are a couple muskie swimming around in there. and you'll find an occasional smallie or striper from when the rivers flooded. allegedly there are catfish in there too, but i don't target them, nor have i seen any.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, perch in Cincinnati? That makes me wish I got Indian Hill water.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Wow, perch in Cincinnati? That makes me wish I got Indian Hill water.


I stand corrected I was in there when it was 3 seperate lakes


----------



## Shru (Aug 4, 2012)

According to what i have read about it, You have to be a resident in order to get a gate pass...
Unless of course you know someone that is willing to take you as a guest...

I would love to fish that lake,it's away from people and i ultralight fish only, so would be nice but i don't know anyone from indian hill and of course i don't live there....


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

gabethegoat said:


> gvp has incredible fishing. i've been looking for a map too and have considered using my cheapo fish-finder to do a sketch. i know of some hotspots from both shore and canoe--not hard to find with such clear water there.
> 
> i've seen hundreds of bluegill (and have heard of some slabs being pulled from there), have seen a perch or two (my buddy pulled out a 12+ incher once on a rage tail baby craw), a TON of huge carp, and I routinely slay the largemouth out of there. about a month ago i pulled a personal best 20 incher (5+ lb?) from the depths on a drop shotted wacky rigged worm. i didn't even realize how big it was until i caught a ~2lber on the next cast and shrugged it off as "small".
> 
> bottom line, lots of fish in there. doesn't take too much to find them. PM me for advice if you get stuck.


Gabe,

How deep were you fishing the dropshot when you got the 20"r? This last month has gotten pretty slow. Caught most LMBs on deep running crankbaits at 15-20 ft. Still catching a few on big bass jigs with trailers, a few on senko and a few on spinners. I've not really tried much drop shot'n, but I do see fish on the fishfinder @ 35 ft or more. I just figured they were probably perch as that what I've usually caught at that depth in GVL.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 26, 2011)

not entirely sure how deep, but i'm guessing 16-20...it was in the back lake right off the tip of that big tabletop dropoff. i've never had the depth finder there, but based on the time it took for my drop shot to reach the bottom, it couldn't have been more than 20'. the ranger was telling me about a spot over there that goes down 50+ and claims there could be a big cat hiding there, but i'm pretty sure i was nowhere near that deep. i might go out this eve--if i do, i'll bring the finder and report back.

i've had minimal success with anything but soft plastics this time of year. i have caught a couple on deep diving cranks, but i've had more luck with slower presentations. in other parts of the preserve in cooler weather i've lit 'em up on a buzzbait, but i've been going almost exclusively with the wacky rigged drop shot around dropoffs in this heat.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

YOU dont need a map..Ive fished it many times with my buddy and its not uncommon for us to cover the entire lake and if the water is low we'll drag our yaks to the 2 in the back. GV has it share of deep spots too, it was rock quarry. We've been able to paddle ALL of it when the water is high. The fat boy in my avatar resides at GV(not me the bass)...the fishing really sucks at Grand Valley! Everyone should avoid that place at all costs!!!


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

To gain access to Grand Valley you need to be on Indian Hill water. This means that you live in Indian Hill, Maderia, or Terrace Park. If you can prove you get IH water then you can go up to the IH Police Station and they will give you a pass to enter the gate. My parents live in Terrace Park so I hit the lake every now and then when the rivers are high. Lots of small to mid size bass and the best perch lake I know of in the area. Lots of 12 inch plus fish in there. I also have heard of a muskie or two and now they even have paddle fish! Cool little lake...


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Grafton said:


> To gain access to Grand Valley you need to be on Indian Hill water. This means that you live in Indian Hill, Maderia, or Terrace Park. If you can prove you get IH water then you can go up to the IH Police Station and they will give you a pass to enter the gate. My parents live in Terrace Park so I hit the lake every now and then when the rivers are high. Lots of small to mid size bass and the best perch lake I know of in the area. Lots of 12 inch plus fish in there. I also have heard of a muskie or two and now they even have paddle fish! Cool little lake...




Yeah it's private, the only time I get to go is when my buddy invites me. Those bass in that lake are growing! My buddy has caught a lot of hogs out of there and the one in my avatar pic was just a hair over 21 inches!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

so if someone on idian hill water wanted to make fifty bucks and pm'd me wanting to sell their pass would that be illegal?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes it would.

Hit me up in the spring & we'll check it out...

The rangers run the plates on cars in the lots frequently.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> so if someone on idian hill water wanted to make fifty bucks and pm'd me wanting to sell their pass would that be illegal?


fifty bucks in indian hill is like a dollar to the rest of us.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

No map but a great place to fish....kinda....

Lots of small bass and bluegill in there. Very very deep and lots of thick weeds pretty quickly.

If you want to know the layout of the lakes just look at it for the top of a hill with a good set of sunglasses. The lake is so clear you can see all the humps and depth changes from there. That is what I did. 

PS I did go 7 for 7 casts last summer, so it is not really that bad of a lake.


----------

